# Any Small pet adoption breeders and centres in Berkshire?



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi I know that I and other people in Berkshire find it very hard to find people to adopt small animals off, so if you do sell or try to rehome small pets in this area.

Can you please leave a note on here.

Thanks


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Im in Essex

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue - Give a rabbit a special home


----------



## Emily-O (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey 
There is a cats protection league in Reading...

If you are willing to go into surrey - they have an RSPCA centre that home cats, dogs and loads of small animals - even a few horses.

Hope this helps!


----------

